# Insuring a car



## Mark Harrison (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a good insurance company to insure a car. Very new in Thailand so forgive me if this topic has been covered in depth before. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If you are going to obtain a new car, the dealer will often offer a free 1st class insurance for the 1st year. 

If you obtain a 2nd hand or you have to take care your own insurance: 
Best known automotive-insurance companies in Thailand are:
- LMG
- AXA
- Viriyah Thailand

Beware that:
- at least a bail-bond of THB 200,000 is included
- that the benefits of accident-pay-outs (medical) are sufficient

An example of premium:
Honda 1.8 S AT 2012 THB 828,000 is insured at THB 22,416 (Ayudhya Insurance). 
I have seen cheaper options (THB 18,000) and more expensive (THB 36,000). 

the easiest way to take care of the insurance is to let the car-dealer/seller take care of it; it goes along with the road-tax payments. 

BTW: Besides the 1st class insurance which is voluntary, you have to/must obtain a compulsory 3rd party insurance. This will cost you approx. THB 650.


----------



## KuhnKarl (Aug 20, 2012)

If you are not getting new car you may want to check with insurance brokers in your area. I insure a used Honda CRV with AXA for about 28000 baht... Which is less half cost in USA. I agree be sure you get medical coverage, read fine print. Some companies only have Thai language... Avoid them, be sure what you think you are getting. 

Also if you haven't noticed, car prices can be a bit upscale. Happy discounting!!!


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

As it was explained to me, getting good car insurance is about getting an agent that will support you if anything happens. He will do any necessary negotiating for you, get the police involved if necessary... my wife's car has only very basic insurance that doesn't seem to be at all adequate. When I renew it I will make sure that we have the best that we can get.


----------

